# Shed Dog



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone have a shed dog? If so, what kind of dog and how did you train it? Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Whats a shed dog??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A dog that looks for shed antlers.

Sorry i cant help you with the question JJ.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I was trying to figure out what a shed dog was too. I thought it was a typo for sled dog.


----------



## shedhunter (Dec 31, 2008)

joshua.jeffreys said:


> Does anyone have a shed dog? If so, what kind of dog and how did you train it? Thanks


 I have a german shorthair.She's 5 1/2 months and she's shed crazy. I think one important thing is she dosen't ever get tired of playing fetch. about the 3rd day I had her, I started throwing a small shed. she brought it back everytime. I gave her a treat each time. The next day I put a couple out in the yard. I let her out and got her excited saying find the shed. She brought both of them back. I did this several times each time giving her a small treat. The next day I got home and hid 2 different ones. She found both of them. I repeated this a few times. The next day I went and got 4 sheds. I picked them up and hid them with a plastic bag in my hand to mask my scent. She found all 4. Now I really hide them. She finds everyone. I took her to new territory this weekend. She did excellent. I also give her an old shed to chew on in her crate. I think the key is she will play fetch 24 hours a day. I get bored she dosen't.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Theres an article on it somewhere Josh... I think it might have even been on here. Ill try and remember where I read it and give you a call.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

I used to have a magazine that had an article in it about a guy with a shed dog and i'm almost positive it was a brown lab that he had trained. I'll see if I can ever find it.


----------

